# Brawa Dampflok G 4/5 108 der RhB and the passenger cars



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

What are the reviews for the analog (10000) and sound/DCC (10001) versions of the Brawa Dampflok G 4/5 108 der RhB and the passenger cars listed below?
Personenwagen 1./2. Klasse A.B. 21 15 000 
Personenwagen 3. Klasse C. 215 15 001 
Personenwagen 3. Klasse C. 207 15 002 
Gepäckwagen F 4051 15 100 





I read a five year old posting elsewhere that Aristo-Craft was going to sell these cars with translation provided below: 





# BRA10000 STEAM LOCOMOTIVE G 4/5 106 Rh B (also BRA10001 with DCC/sound)
# BRA15000 PASSENGER CARRIAGE 1ST/2ND CLASS AB 21
# BRA15001/2 PASSENGER CARRIAGES 3RD CLASS C 219
# BRA15003 LUGGAGE CARRIER F 4051

Bryan


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Brawa discontinued the line about two years ago. There were problems with the locomotives with the motors and overall durability.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Bryan, you should fire up the google translator and check some of the German forums...they are full of good info on that locomotive. They are very nicely detailed products but have to be treated as such, and not manhandled under your arm like you can with say LGB. Brawa replaced many of the original motors with Maxon motors, either as a warranty issue, or from the factory once they knew there was a potential problem. I think much of the motor issue was overblown, though, if I remember correctly, and it had more to do with people trying to pull longer than prototypical trains up steeper than prototypical slopes. The plastic on the locomotives was not smoke fluid friendly either, as I recall and some of the detail parts are pretty fragile. I know that if I ever find one for a really good price I wouldn't be afraid to get one...I've run one at a friend's place and they are beautiful locos. 

Keith


----------



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

Keith, yes, they are beautiful engines in the pictures. I have asked the seller whether a improved motor was installed. Did your friend install a Dietz digital decoder DLE 2M-S or the ESU Loksound/XL decoder? 

I read that this is a diecast engine. What plastic is applied to its construction? 

Bryan


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm pretty sure my friend's already had the Dietz decoder and the upgraded motor from the factory. Note that unless you are running DCC, it won't operate in DC with the Dietz decoder. 
This is not a diecast engine--most of it is plastic. The frame and valvegear are metal.

Keith


----------

